# Help in finding??



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Hello i hope someone can point me in the right direction. I am looking for those window cling posters. The ones that have the evil eyes or etc. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!*


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Are you talking about scene setters or wall grabbers?

http://www.frightcatalog.com/Hallow...-Setters/Page1/18/view/?od=Popularity&cv=list


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

These?


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Yes!!! Where did you find them?*


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

http://www.thecostumer.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_ID=506

heres some.


----------



## Dalejrmom2 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Thanks for your help! I found them at the party store online for 11.99. I appreciate the help though.*


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you can usually find them at party planet


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I want some of those!! I just moved to duplex in the upstairs.. Plus i live on the main drag so those cat eyes would be cool to have in my living room which happens to face the main street!


----------

